# Another Sasha - Kaun!



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I saw Sasha Kaun ranked as the #67 prospect in this year's draft, which means he probably won't get drafted. He impresses me a lot with his hustle and tenacity. I think he has more quickness and skill than most people realize. He is good on the boards and doesn't make stupid mistakes. I think he was kind of lost in the shuffle on an absolutely loaded Kansas team. To me he is a real sleeper with a lot of upside potential. So, I'd love to see the Spurs bring him in as a FA.

What do you think?


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

A thread just posted on the Pacers' board indicates that his performance at the combine was very good, and that Kaun worked out for the Pacers today. I predict this guy will have as good a career as most of the "big name" big men in this draft, which is admittedly a poor one for big men. I hope the Spurs go for him either with their late pick in the 2nd round or as a FA.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I brought up Sasha Kaun some time back. Chad Ford reports in his latest mock draft on espn.com that Kaun has a big offer on the table from the new Russian league. Consequently Ford has him falling to #60 in the draft - to Boston! I wonder if SA couldn't convince him to stay in the US if they drafted him with their 3rd pick (#57)? He reportedly had better workouts than DeAndre Jordan. If he plays in the NBA, he will be a very good career backup.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I think I was the guy that posted about him  anyways I think he will be a steal.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kaun has already signed a three year deal with the CSKA.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

croco said:


> Kaun has already signed a three year deal with the CSKA.


Chad Ford only reported on espn.com that a big offer was on the table. Has it been signed? Has it been made public somewhere?


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> I think I was the guy that posted about him  anyways I think he will be a steal.


I got the info about his workout from a post on the Indiana forum - musta been yours. But a week or two before that I had stated,"Sasha Kaun will get drafted and have a successful career as a backup in the nba" on one of those Buy/Sell threads. Nobody bought it!

I said you guys from Indiana know hoops, and I was gratified to see him valued over on the Pacers' board.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

sasaint said:


> Chad Ford only reported on espn.com that a big offer was on the table. Has it been signed? Has it been made public somewhere?


It's confirmed on the official site of CSKA since Sunday: http://www.cskabasket.com/news/?a=news&id=5464&lang=en


----------

